# HELP!! coyotes taking over!!



## Trooper (Sep 30, 2008)

I hunt in southwest Meriwether co. and have been for about 15 yrs. The first 10-11 yrs  I think I saw 2 or 3 coyotes total.Last yr I saw 3 or 4.This yr so far I have been bowhunting about 12 times and have seen 6 or 7 already. It seems that deer movement is to a minimum.The key areas that I'm hunting are spots that I kill 3 or 4 does a yr with a bow and see numerous bucks.Now it seems the coyotes are sneaking in monitoring these areas and circling them downwind looking for feeding game.I see a ton of fresh sign with deer hair in it.And also hear them howling at dark at leat 2 times a week.I had a trapper come in 2 times but he cant do it regular.Does anyone have any suggestions on control without boogering the place up worse than it seems to be?Any input or suggestions would be appreciated.Thanks,Ryan


----------



## trailhunter (Sep 30, 2008)

Get a fawn bleat and carry it with you hunting.  Should pull them pretty easy within range if you are seeing them this much.  Either that or wait until rifle season.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Sep 30, 2008)

Coyotes and coyote sign will come and go on a property.  They seem to have very large home ranges.  On my property, I may not see a track for months, then it's like coyote central (which it is now).  My theory is right now coyotes are grouping up and going through a "coyote rut", so if you got them, you really got them.  They are concentrating heavily to certain areas, unfortunately they seem to like my woods to carry out their rut.

2 weeks ago I had more coyote tracks and sign then ever seen before.  Now I have talked about soaking sponges in bacon grease before to kill coyotes.  Some say it doesn't work.  Honestly I'm not sure if it does or doesn't.  However, every time I put a load of sponges out, the coyote tracks/sign vanishes!  About 1 1/2 weeks ago I put 2 dozen sponges out.  The coyotes were thick on my place.  Now I only see a track here and there.

So, buy you some cheap sponges and bacon, chop the bacon up (so more fits in the pan), fry it up till the bacon is well done (so you extract all the grease), take the pan off the heat and let it cool (leave bacon in grease), now soak your sponges and store in zip lock bag (bacon as well).  Put sponges out on roads where coyote sign is present.  They will be gone by morning.  In about a week you will see less coyote sign.


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 30, 2008)

Cane_Creek said:


> Coyotes and coyote sign will come and go on a property.  They seem to have very large home ranges.  On my property, I may not see a track for months, then it's like coyote central (which it is now).  My theory is right now coyotes are grouping up and going through a "coyote rut", so if you got them, you really got them.  They are concentrating heavily to certain areas, unfortunately they seem to like my woods to carry out their rut.
> 
> 2 weeks ago I had more coyote tracks and sign then ever seen before.  Now I have talked about soaking sponges in bacon grease before to kill coyotes.  Some say it doesn't work.  Honestly I'm not sure if it does or doesn't.  However, every time I put a load of sponges out, the coyote tracks/sign vanishes!  About 1 1/2 weeks ago I put 2 dozen sponges out.  The coyotes were thick on my place.  Now I only see a track here and there.
> 
> So, buy you some cheap sponges and bacon, chop the bacon up (so more fits in the pan), fry it up till the bacon is well done (so you extract all the grease), take the pan off the heat and let it cool (leave bacon in grease), now soak your sponges and store in zip lock bag (bacon as well).  Put sponges out on roads where coyote sign is present.  They will be gone by morning.  In about a week you will see less coyote sign.


 Well, Have you found any dead?? Its supposed to choke them to death !!! Surely you would see some if it was working...I think its a bad idea myself.


----------



## trailhunter (Sep 30, 2008)

If I remember right, folks do that hoping to create an intestinal obstruction? Lots of dogs out there that might come across it accidently and it sounds like a tough way to go, not to mention the legal or ethical side of it.


----------



## Rangerboats (Sep 30, 2008)

long piece of cable.... with a gaff style hook (large treble)....over large tree limb..... with a piece of raw chicken on hook..... hanging about jumping distance off ground....coyote jumps and grabs hooking itself through mouth.....you show up and if not already dead...SHOOT IT!! At least thats what people have told me!


----------



## How2fish (Sep 30, 2008)

Rangerboats said:


> long piece of cable.... with a gaff style hook (large treble)....over large tree limb..... with a piece of raw chicken on hook..... hanging about jumping distance off ground....coyote jumps and grabs hooking itself through mouth.....you show up and if not already dead...SHOOT IT!! At least thats what people have told me!



I heard of that b4 too and while in the last 3 years I've killed 3 yotes while deer hunting and truth be told missed 2 others....I just don't know if I could do that..we have talked about doing it on our lease but Lord thats a tough way to go out..even for a Yote.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Sep 30, 2008)

GA DAWG said:


> Well, Have you found any dead?? Its supposed to choke them to death !!! Surely you would see some if it was working...I think its a bad idea myself.



Do you find dead deer or dead turkeys in the woods?  Not often.

As far as dogs.  There are no houses near my property, no yard dogs or pets running around.

Also I put the sponges out on an evening I know I'll be back the next morning.  They are usually almost all gone.

I'd rather kill some coyotes with sponges (if in fact it does kill them, however I've yet to find a sponge in coyote droppings) than have them tear fawns to peaces, and kill nesting hens, etc...

Hunting is to expensive these days to have coyotes ruin a property.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Sep 30, 2008)

got a get them yotes. i know all that sounds mighty mean but he is correct about the expense in  hunting.  i personally dont care how you kill em as long as you are dang sure you dont get someones dog. if that happened to my dog the sponge guy would turn into sponge bob.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Sep 30, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> got a get them yotes. i know all that sounds mighty mean but he is correct about the expense in  hunting.  i personally dont care how you kill em as long as you are dang sure you dont get someones dog. if that happened to my dog the sponge guy would turn into sponge bob.



I don't want to kill anyone's pet, I have a yellow lab myself.  If your property is near housing, and it's common for local pets to stray onto your land I wouldn't put the sponges out.  My property is well secluded.

They got to be controlled though.  I've tried calling them with zero luck.

When trapping season opens, I'm going to give that a shot as well.


----------



## spivc (Sep 30, 2008)

*coyote*

i can come and rid of the population if you allow me to by calling at night and shooting them its up to you how you do it but i can help if interested pm me the pleasure would be mine


----------



## Trooper (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the input and suggestions.Keep it coming.How big a sponge do you use normally? Just might consider the nite hunting after deer season,thanks for the offer.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Sep 30, 2008)

Trooper said:


> Thanks for all the input and suggestions.Keep it coming.How big a sponge do you use normally? Just might consider the nite hunting after deer season,thanks for the offer.



Like these.  Don't use any that are pre-soaped or scented.


----------



## Shine Runner (Sep 30, 2008)

You can carry a .22 rifle/.22 mag rifle with you while bow hunting.  You can pop the ones you see and not make "too" much noise.  A fawn bleat call will work this time of year since so many fawns still have spots.  Think of it this way...you ain't seeing the deer you were because of the 'yotes, so a few shots from a .22 ain't gonna hurt.  You won't get them all, but the ones you do get will not go unnoticed and they may just move on to another area.


----------



## LETMGRO (Sep 30, 2008)

The best solution I've found is stray dogs.
 These dogs are typically carriers of various viruses and diseases b/c they are not vaccinated. Many of these are lethal to coyotes and not so much to dogs b/c of generations of exposure.
If some carcass is placed where both the dogs and coyotes eat from it, the yotes will pick up the disease and spread it thru most of the pack. In a short time, the yelping and sign/sightings disappear.
This only becomes difficult if there are no tenant houses nearby with yard dogs who've never seen a vet.


----------



## Davexx1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have heard of the methods mentioned and have never of anyone finding a dead coyote as a result.  I have seen dogs eat everything imaginable and it comes out with the next days poop so I can't imagine a sponge doing much.  I would like to know for sure if it works.

Baited treble hook???  It sounds pretty grusome.

I am guessing the most effective control/removal method is an experienced trapper.  I have read where some of those guys catch 50-75 coyotes each season so it sounds like they know what they are doing.  That tally would be pretty impressive.

It is not likely you could ever get them all, but a trapper should be able to significantly reduce the numbers.

Good luck.

Dave1


----------



## FireMedic380 (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you use a whole sponge or do you cut it up?


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2008)

This thread is amazing, there are recommendations from things that don't work to things that are illegal and shows how much most don't know about this animal.

Let's start off by saying that yotes are not the detriment to deer herds most people think they are.  For the most part they eat rodents.  That is not to say they won't eat deer or turkey but neither are their prefered meals.  They are much to much work for a yote to take on a regular basis.  Most deer taken by yotes are the weak or injured.

Secondly, they don't rut.  They breed and they breed in January so that their pups are born in the spring when most types of food are available.

Third, they do have a pretty good range but they stay in areas where food is more plentiful.  If they are on your land it is because you have good habitat that holds lots of food like rabbits and mice, their prefered meals. If you are using feeders that also gives them a great place ambush game!!

Forth, some of these poisons and other traps can be considered illegal and can kill some of your other game along with pets.  Some suggestions do not work.

Fifth, hunting them is lot's of fun.  Even I would be glad to come shoot some for you but the fact is a hunter can't make a dent in then if you really have a lot of them.  A trapper who knows what he is doing can help probably more than anything but if you truely have a lot of them then it can take some time for even that to show results.

My recommendation?  Shoot them when you get the chance.  Hunt them after deer seaon.  They make for a real challenge when no other seasons are in.

But in the end don't sweat them that much.  They are not hurting you herds any more than the local roads and the loss of habitat.  Their numbers will come and go with the available habitat and food.  The more you kill the more they breed.  Your land can only support so many yotes and they know that.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2008)

Let me add to Randys post. As long as heartworms and distemper are around, coyotes will be dyin`.


----------



## huntin man (Sep 30, 2008)

run you some traps you can trap yotes year round if you get a trapping liscence . use a number 2  offset  beavers for bait always works good


----------



## Trooper (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad to see all the response.Thanks a lot.We do have a TON of mice and rats due to grown up bermuda fields with planted pines in them.I have witnessed on 2 different occasions yotes chasing deer.And 1 was a nice buck.I guess we'll see what happens.Thanks again for the input and keep it coming.-Ryan


----------



## bigrob82 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have heard that the sponges don't work you have to use the mattress stuff that memory foam and the grease will shrink it and then when they eat it it swells i have not done it and would not but that is what i was told


----------



## mr4shootin (Sep 30, 2008)

Trooper said:


> I hunt in southwest Meriwether co. and have been for about 15 yrs. The first 10-11 yrs  I think I saw 2 or 3 coyotes total.Last yr I saw 3 or 4.This yr so far I have been bowhunting about 12 times and have seen 6 or 7 already. It seems that deer movement is to a minimum.The key areas that I'm hunting are spots that I kill 3 or 4 does a yr with a bow and see numerous bucks.Now it seems the coyotes are sneaking in monitoring these areas and circling them downwind looking for feeding game.I see a ton of fresh sign with deer hair in it.And also hear them howling at dark at leat 2 times a week.I had a trapper come in 2 times but he cant do it regular.Does anyone have any suggestions on control without boogering the place up worse than it seems to be?Any input or suggestions would be appreciated.Thanks,Ryan



Big fun to call them in and shoot them.If you like turkey hunting you'll like coyote hunting.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Sep 30, 2008)

Cut some of those fields witha hay cutter go out the next few nights and spotlight them and you can kill some of them. They will be in there eating all the dead rats & other things you cut up. It works great but you have to use a hay cutter that cuts right on ground level to kill the rodents a bushhog doesn't work near as well.


----------



## LETMGRO (Sep 30, 2008)

Randy said:


> This thread is amazing, there are recommendations from things that don't work to things that are illegal and shows how much most don't know about this animal.
> 
> Let's start off by saying that yotes are not the detriment to deer herds most people think they are.  For the most part they eat rodents.  That is not to say they won't eat deer or turkey but neither are their prefered meals.  They are much to much work for a yote to take on a regular basis.  Most deer taken by yotes are the weak or injured.
> 
> ...



They are in fact a detriment to the deer herd.  Research for decades suggested that they weren't a detriment to deer b/c the research was done on adult deer.  The more recent research done by Dr. Karl Miller at UGA and his grad. assistants in Ga. and Al. totally contradict all previous info. on the subject.  
Once the research was done on a coyotes affect on fawns, they found that they in fact can wipe out generations of deer.  I may be a little off on the numbers, but on a Savannah River tract where there were 38 fawns collared within 8 hours of birth, 33 were in fact eaten by coyotes before 6 weeks of age.  I would conclude that this would be considered a detriment to the deer herd.


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 30, 2008)

I am sure some of you will love this but the only thing we have done with any luck is mix hamburger meat with broken glass.  Sounds nasty because it is but you have to protect your investment.


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 30, 2008)

LETMGRO said:


> They are in fact a detriment to the deer herd.  Research for decades suggested that they weren't a detriment to deer b/c the research was done on adult deer.  The more recent research done by Dr. Karl Miller at UGA and his grad. assistants in Ga. and Al. totally contradict all previous info. on the subject.
> Once the research was done on a coyotes affect on fawns, they found that they in fact can wipe out generations of deer.  I may be a little off on the numbers, but on a Savannah River tract where there were 38 fawns collared within 8 hours of birth, 33 were in fact eaten by coyotes before 6 weeks of age.  I would conclude that this would be considered a detriment to the deer herd.



This and a 12 deer limit is the only thing that makes since to me why it is hard to see a deer in the eastern piedmont region, compared to five years ago.


----------



## Cane_Creek (Oct 1, 2008)

LETMGRO said:


> They are in fact a detriment to the deer herd.  Research for decades suggested that they weren't a detriment to deer b/c the research was done on adult deer.  The more recent research done by Dr. Karl Miller at UGA and his grad. assistants in Ga. and Al. totally contradict all previous info. on the subject.
> Once the research was done on a coyotes affect on fawns, they found that they in fact can wipe out generations of deer.  I may be a little off on the numbers, but on a Savannah River tract where there were 38 fawns collared within 8 hours of birth, 33 were in fact eaten by coyotes before 6 weeks of age.  I would conclude that this would be considered a detriment to the deer herd.



Bingo!


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 1, 2008)

The wildlife biologists in several states have admitted error in their original assessments of the impact of coyotes on the young and old deer population.  They have realized the coyotes take many fawns and can/will take adult deer any time they want.  This has been witnessed by many people, me included.

With the increasing population of coyotes and their negative impact on deer populations, it seems they should be regulating the doe deer harvest limits accordingly.  I don't think that has or is ocurring.  Frankly, I think it is quite excessive to have a 12 doe deer limit for every hunter in Ga.

This situation is probably why the deer numbers appear to be dropping all over Ga.

Hunt clubs and individual hunters do have the option of limiting their doe harvests and it sounds like that would be a good idea regardless of what the state does with the harvest limits.

Whack those coyotes and save a few fawns!

Dave


----------



## Trooper (Oct 1, 2008)

Interesting.When I first started hunting this tract,almost every 1.5 yr old doe and older had a fawn or two with it.Last yr I saw 2 fawns the entire season and I hunt several times a week.So far this yr. out of the 3 hunters on our 300 acres 1 fawn has been spotted in a combined 25 hunts of the 3 hunters!


----------



## Cane_Creek (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't see near the fawn tracks accompanied by doe tracks that I use to.  Maybe 1 out of every 12 set of doe tracks I see has a fawn track with it.  I saw 8 does the other evening and not 1 fawn.


----------



## How2fish (Oct 1, 2008)

Davexx1 said:


> The wildlife biologists in several states have admitted error in their original assessments of the impact of coyotes on the young and old deer population.  They have realized the coyotes take many fawns and can/will take adult deer any time they want.  This has been witnessed by many people, me included.
> 
> With the increasing population of coyotes and their negative impact on deer populations, it seems they should be regulating the doe deer harvest limits accordingly.  I don't think that has or is ocurring.  Frankly, I think it is quite excessive to have a 12 doe deer limit for every hunter in Ga.
> 
> ...



I carry a fawn bleat during bow and muzzleloader season..before leaving the stand or while scouting I will blow the bleat and wait a few mins....Yotes will sometimes coming flying in..and I agree most of the deer/Yote problem is Yotes killing fawns in the spring early summer...I ask all the guys in our club that turkey hunt to carry a fawn bleat too..and before coming out of the woods change the loads in the shotguns and blow the bleat..think of this Yotes are smart if a couple get kilt while heading to a fawn meal(they think) they will learn to be very careful when checking out those fawns.. or stick to mice and rabbits...


----------



## Cane_Creek (Oct 1, 2008)

How2fish said:


> I carry a fawn bleat during bow and muzzleloader season..before leaving the stand or while scouting I will blow the bleat and wait a few mins....Yotes will sometimes coming flying in..and I agree most of the deer/Yote problem is Yotes killing fawns in the spring early summer...I ask all the guys in our club that turkey hunt to carry a fawn bleat too..and before coming out of the woods change the loads in the shotguns and blow the bleat..think of this Yotes are smart if a couple get kilt while heading to a fawn meal(they think) they will learn to be very careful when checking out those fawns.. or stick to mice and rabbits...



That's a good idea I'm going to start carrying a fawn bleat.  The other day I saw a coyote cross a power line in the middle of the day.  I grabbed my rifle and setup 100 yards from where he crossed.  I didn't have a call so I used my mouth against the top of my hand to make a distress rabbit call.  I was doing my best to make a realistic sound.  He didn't show up, but I bet a fawn bleat would have worked.


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have actually seen more coyotes sneaking in and coming to my turkey calling during the spring gobbler season than fawn bleats.  I am sure fawn bleats would work well also.

Also, saw a coyote stalking and staring intently at a gobbler that was still in the tree early one morning.  The turkey was gobbling his head off and the coyote was watching him.

I saw a coyote trailing a yearling doe that had passed by earlier.  A 50 cal Hornady sabot took care of that one.

Had a coyote chase a full grown doe accross the road in front of me one afternoon.  They flashed by then I saw a second coyote go accross the road a 100 yards or so further down.  They were chasing that doe in tandem and caught her.  I found the remains the next day.

Had another coyote chase a yearling toward me one morning before deer season opened and I was gun less.  The yearling deer had her tounge hanging out and was nearly exhausted.  I picked up a stick and ran between the deer and the coyote and toward the coyote.  He came within about 20 yards of me before turning to go back.  He would have been dead if I had a gun of any kind (I think).

Saw another one sneaking up on a herd of deer out in a psture late one afternoon.  I watched him for an hour as it was getting dark.  The deer finally spooked and ran off, the coyote turned and came toward me and the only gun I had was a S&W 357 mag handgun.  I tried to hit him as he passed out at about 60 yards or so but missed.  He may still be running.

Dave1


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 1, 2008)

If you want to really put a hurt on them catch one alive give it the bad kind or mange after you acquire it from somewhere. Maybe a vet would have it somewhere. Turnit back out on your land.

Step2. Buy a few IR scopes & silencers (legal of course with a permit) for your AR15 bait the ones left with some type of meat for a few weeks. You & a friend sit every spare night ya can stay up late killing them as they come in.

Step 3. In the off season get the best Coyote dogs you can find to chase the last few cripples down & kill them & their pups.

I understand a coyotes role in natures system but when i'm trying to manage deer their role is done. I've seen them kill lots of deer & they all need to die.

But i know they will be the last animal left.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Oct 1, 2008)

Davexx1 said:


> I have actually seen more coyotes sneaking in and coming to my turkey calling during the spring gobbler season than fawn bleats.  I am sure fawn bleats would work well also.
> 
> Also, saw a coyote stalking and staring intently at a gobbler that was still in the tree early one morning.  The turkey was gobbling his head off and the coyote was watching him.
> 
> ...



I saw them running through the woods with full grown hen turkeys they had just killed in their mouths.


----------



## scottyd917 (Oct 1, 2008)

someone elses dog doesnt need to be on my property. dont get me wrong i would be mad if that happened to my dog, but there is a leash law in GA, and i have my dog trained that it doesnt leave my side unless told to. if my dog went wondering off on someone elses property he better plan on sleeping outside for the next month.



robbie the deer hunter said:


> got a get them yotes. i know all that sounds mighty mean but he is correct about the expense in  hunting.  i personally dont care how you kill em as long as you are dang sure you dont get someones dog. if that happened to my dog the sponge guy would turn into sponge bob.


----------



## rta47 (Oct 1, 2008)

I had 3 yotes come by me chassing 2 fawns  saturday afternoon in fulton co..
I had not been on the stand no more than 15min when this happened.

Then i heard something else running in my direction? It was 2 more yotes!  These two stoped right in front of me! 

-1 YOTE


----------



## will hunt 4 food (Oct 1, 2008)

Eradicate  'em by what ever means possible


----------



## Mac (Oct 1, 2008)

good information

I saw a huge male with  a dead fawn in his mouth.  It was a fresh kill.  He dropped it and ran as I chased him across the pasture in my truck.


----------

